# MURRAY WILDCAT



## stoney (Dec 7, 2020)

Mr. FEDEX left this on my front porch today. Near NOS, OG paint, Murray Wildcat. My favorite color. Had to have it.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 7, 2020)

My fed ex guy never brings me things like that


----------



## OZ1972 (Dec 8, 2020)

Nice score & color , santa likes you !!!!!?


----------

